# Arrested for Cruelty Von Wymar German shepherds Breeder



## nuclearshepherd (Dec 4, 2011)

STRATFORD -- A nationally recognized German shepherd breeder, convicted in 2008 of stealing a Norwalk couple's dog because they were going to neuter it, was arrested Friday after police said they found more than a dozen of the purebred dogs malnourished and living in filthy conditions in her home.​ 
Additional info can be found at the below link.

​ 
Dog breeder charged with animal cruelty - Connecticut Post


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

duplicate thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...breeder-accused-hiding-dog-2.html#post2326242


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Closed............duplicate thread....


----------

